# Need a fresh, spreadable cheese (or new appetizer idea altogether)



## notjustamom (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw Emeril make some "fricos" today; a "cracker" that is actually baked Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.

Party Fricos Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

I baked mine on non-stick cooking foil instead of pie plates like he recommended, and they cooked perfectly. The first batch I noticed was really crumbly, so I added a tiny shake of flour like the recipe below calls for. I couldn't taste the difference, and the "crackers" didn't crumble. I cooked mine flat. I then made a spread using goat cheese following this recipe:
Frico Cups with Herbed Goat Cheese Recipe at Epicurious.com

I really, really liked it, but my husband didn't; he doesn't like goat cheese and felt the taste was too "sour". I am trying to find a good substitute for goat cheese now. We are going to a party next weekend, with over 100 guests, and I want to bring this recipe. (yes, I will be making a lot!!) I guess I need to use a good spreadable cheese, but one still firm enough so that I can layer the "crackers" and toppings in a large container for transportation. A too-soft cheese topping would stick to the wax paper. My dh suggested bringing cans of cheeze whip instead. LOL, he was joking! 

Any ideas?  Or is this too big a project, and you have another appetizer suggestion?


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 14, 2007)

What about combining the goat cheese with some cream cheese to cut the sourness?  I, too, am a fan of goat cheese, but I know it's not for everyone.


----------



## Constance (Sep 14, 2007)

If you want to get homey, make pimento/cheese spread by combining grated cheddar cheese, mayonnaise (I actually prefer Miracle Whip) and an undrained jar of pimentos. You can perk it up by adding chopped olives, diced green chilies, or even just a dash of hot sauce. Or try adding freshly grated parmesan and chopped fresh herbs, bacon bits, etc. Make it your own!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2007)

Try *Boursin*.  It's a flavored processed cheese and quite good.


----------



## licia (Sep 14, 2007)

One that I really like is Cranberry cheese torte.  I first bought one at Costco, but they have stopped carrying it, so I made one up from the contents list.
1 8 oz package of cream cheese (or neufchatel sp)1 container of gorgonzola, 1/2 cup cranberries (dried) 1/2 cup nuts (either toasted pine nuts, walnuts, or hazlenuts.  Mix all together and refrigerate until about an hour before serving.  This is good with crackers, or one of my favorite ways is to fill the cavity of pears, either fresh or canned with the cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2007)

jenny beat me to suggesting boursin, my first thought.

how about laughing cow cheese wedges to replace the goat cheese? The Laughing Cow - Wedges

i like to mix them with wilted spinach and toasted garlic and shallots to make a cheesey stuffing for meats.


----------



## notjustamom (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are all great ideas, thanks so much!!  I did just check out the boursin website, there are all kinds of recipes there.


----------

